# Elderberries!



## Julie

Ok Doug,

Here are pics of elderberries that are starting to form blossoms, if go for a walk this is what you need to look for


----------



## Wade E

Cant wait till they are ready here again this year. Last year I got lucky I was still able to use them as they were in my freezer and the whole fridge crapped out and actually heated everything up in there and I luckily discovered this justy before everything went south. I emptied it out and lost lots of meats as I had it full and couldnt cook everything up. The temps actually got up to around 97* in there as I kept it running after I emptied it for the service man to check it out and it was still getting hotter in there.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Cant wait till they are ready here again this year. Last year I got lucky I was still able to use them as they were in my freezer and the whole fridge crapped out and actually heated everything up in there and I luckily discovered this justy before everything went south. I emptied it out and lost lots of meats as I had it full and couldnt cook everything up. The temps actually got up to around 97* in there as I kept it running after I emptied it for the service man to check it out and it was still getting hotter in there.



LOL, just remember to keep your footing when out picking and don't get run over by a car!


----------



## St Allie

my elderberries leaves have fallen off..


----------



## Wade E

Is it winter up there for you or is the plant in bad standing?


----------



## St Allie

It's winter...


----------



## Wade E

Thats good then!


----------



## Mud

My elderberries haven't blossomed yet. They were transplanted last year. They might not at all.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Here in Florida they are every where on the road sides. It seems they bloom for almost two months, with the heaviest coming on right now. It's generally late June and early July before the berries are really abundant.


----------



## Julie

myakkagldwngr said:


> Here in Florida they are every where on the road sides. It seems they bloom for almost two months, with the heaviest coming on right now. It's generally late June and early July before the berries are really abundant.



LOL. you should be done with the blackberries by then so you can start to pick elderberries but I'm not sure how it is down there but the birds go crazy after them here. I'm putting an owl decoy besides the one in our back yard and the ones I see along the road, I'm picking the blossoms.


----------



## wyntheef

I have a small grove of elderbushes in my back yard because I love the pies,
but I can't seem to get enough before the birds get them. I like the idea of an owl decoy. going to have to get one of those.


----------



## Wade E

Try getting some Cheese cloth to put over them when the berries are starting to get ripe, its pretty cheap and is what my father used to use over his blueberry bushes.


----------



## Julie

You would be surprised at how well the owl decoy works. We put it beside the cherry trees and not a bird would go in that tree, a couple would fly in and fly out just as fast. Even the rabbits would freak, we had one hop through that part to the yard and freeze for about 5 minutes then turn around and go out the way it came in. I was able to pick the cherries at my leasure.


----------



## St Allie

wyntheef said:


> I have a small grove of elderbushes in my back yard because I love the pies,
> but I can't seem to get enough before the birds get them. I like the idea of an owl decoy. going to have to get one of those.



I've never had elberberry pie...

care to share the recipe?

Allie


----------



## Wade E

make or buy crust, put elderberries and sugar maybe in there and bake!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> make or buy crust, put elderberries and sugar maybe in there and bake!



 remind me not to eat any pie that you made.

G. my Mom would make the pie crust with lard, flour, and a tad of water, put a crust in the pan get enough elderberries to fill a 9" pie pan, she would pour about 1 cup of sugar that had a tablespoon of cornstarch mixed in and then place small tabs of butter on top, roughtly 1 tablespoon, then top with pie crust. This was pretty much her recipe for all of her fruit pies. She never measured anything, you just had to go by what looked right. Now that I am thinking about it, I have extra elderberries in the freezer, I think tomorrow I am making a pie. G. stop over and I'll share it with you, you too Wade since you don't know how to make one


----------



## Mud

Last year my aunt, who allowed me to rob her elderberry bush, said she had tried to make a pie and it was way too runny. Like the filling wouldn't even stay in the crust runny. Wonder what she did wrong. 

-can't bake Mud


----------



## wyntheef

St Allie said:


> I've never had elberberry pie...
> 
> care to share the recipe?
> 
> Allie



I'd love to. It's actually quite simple.

4 c. elderberries
1 c. sugar
1/4 tsp. salt
4 tbsp flour

mix thoroughly and put in shell

10 min. @ 450*
40 min. @ 375*

elderberries should be picked through and cleaned. (probably the same as you would prepare them for wine I suppose.)

I need to say that my pies are O.K., but pies from the friend who gave me the recipe are outstanding, so the Cook is an important part of the recipe as well.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Do you mean you wash away all the little spiders and stink bugs before you make the pie. Heck if you leave them in you get a ful meal, and dessert.


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks Julie, I'll have to keep an eye out for those. Can't say I recall seeing any leaves looking like them along the path. It would be nice. I'll have to print those pics and take them with me next time.

Gotta find some elderberries this year for sure.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Thanks Julie, I'll have to keep an eye out for those. Can't say I recall seeing any leaves looking like them along the path. It would be nice. I'll have to print those pics and take them with me next time.
> 
> Gotta find some elderberries this year for sure.



Doug,

Didn't you say you had a camp or a friend had a camp that you go to up north? Look up there as well.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> Didn't you say you had a camp or a friend had a camp that you go to up north? Look up there as well.



Parent have a place in Somerset. I have friends that make wine down there that have a patch they pick from everyyear.


----------



## St Allie

wyntheef said:


> I'd love to. It's actually quite simple.
> 
> 4 c. elderberries
> 1 c. sugar
> 1/4 tsp. salt
> 4 tbsp flour
> 
> mix thoroughly and put in shell
> 
> 10 min. @ 450*
> 40 min. @ 375*
> 
> elderberries should be picked through and cleaned. (probably the same as you would prepare them for wine I suppose.)
> 
> I need to say that my pies are O.K., but pies from the friend who gave me the recipe are outstanding, so the Cook is an important part of the recipe as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve



just saw this..

thanks Steve, I have about 4 cups of elderberries in the freezer, so that works out really well!

Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Down here in Florida, they are on every ditch bank and road side. Just start looking for a green plant with the clumps of very small white flowers and when you see them and recognize them, you might start seeing them everywhere.
Around here, the wetter the better. You can find them growing on a sandy dry fenceline, but the ones in the wet areas are the ones that really are thick and produce the most berries.


----------



## ffemt128

I'll need to go for another walk in the area and see what I can locate now. There has to be some around here somewhere and if not it is good to get out and get some excercise.


----------



## ffemt128

I think I may have spied a couple elderberry bushes along side the road about a mile from my house the other day. From a distance they look promising with lots of white flowers. I need to go check them out from a closer distance and take a picture so I can confirm they are or are not elderberries. I'm keeping my fingers crossed as they look to be decent sized bushes.


----------



## carmine

ffemt128 said:


> I think I may have spied a couple elderberry bushes along side the road about a mile from my house the other day. From a distance they look promising with lots of white flowers. I need to go check them out from a closer distance and take a picture so I can confirm they are or are not elderberries. I'm keeping my fingers crossed as they look to be decent sized bushes.



Can you please take a picture like you said. I see alot of white flowers on trees on the side of roads too but i don't know what they look like . I heard that elderberries are poiseness if they are not properly done???? I don't know if this is true or not.
carmine


----------



## BobF

carmine said:


> Can you please take a picture like you said. I see alot of white flowers on trees on the side of roads too but i don't know what they look like . I heard that elderberries are poiseness if they are not properly done???? I don't know if this is true or not.
> carmine


 
http://www.google.com/images?q=elderberry

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sambucus_canadensis


----------



## Wade E

Those pics dont do real justice as the flowers usually are very flat topped. You will see them by the roadside quite often. They usually look tighter also and not so spread apart.


----------



## Julie

These are the ones in my backyard and no elderberries are not poisonous. I can a couple more pics if anyone is interested. Just let me know


----------



## Wade E

Actually there are parts of the plant that can be poisonous from what Ive read. Here is an article about it.
"The indigenous elder tree of the western United States, Sambucus mexicana, can grow to 30 feet and produces small (1/4-inch), globular, nearly black berries that can be covered with a white bloom at maturity. The berries are juicy and edible when mature. The cooked berries are commonly eaten in pies and jams, and berry juice can be fermented into wine. The fresh leaves, flowers, bark, young buds, and roots contain a bitter alkaloid and also a glucoside that, under certain conditions, can produce hydrocyanic acid. The amount of acid produced is usually greatest in young leaves. There may be other toxic constituents in this plant. The root is probably the most poisonous and may be responsible for occasional pig deaths; cattle and sheep have died after eating leaves and young shoots. "


----------



## Wade E

Here is a friend of mines website who I think jumped on this forum for a small time but hasnt been on here in awhile. he does still frequent the other forum though. Her is modest and says he's not a pro with elderberries but has a lot of info on these so check out this site below.
http://www.oatmealjack.com/Elderberries/Elderberries.html


----------



## ffemt128

Wade, that is one cool elderberry site. I think tomorrow on my lunch break I'll run up and take a look at those supossed bushes and see. I'll take a pic and compare it to others already posted but they pretty much resemble those pics from the site Wade posted. At least from the road (20 yds) they do.


----------



## ffemt128

Was going to the storage facility to get my son's furniture and spied what appeared to be an elderberry bush. Sure enough it was. I checked the other 2 I had suspected and yes, score. I walked along the creek by our house, no good bit I did locate 2 more on the way home. So in total there are about 5 good size bushes locally to my home that I'll be checking again in August.


----------



## Wade E

I have been driving around on my way to work different ways and have written down every place where they are growing and have a ton of these places and a few of them are monstrous. If I beat the birds to them again this year I will need many fermenters!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

They are definately easier to spot with flowers on the plants, very distinctive looking.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Was going to the storage facility to get my son's furniture and spied what appeared to be an elderberry bush. Sure enough it was. I checked the other 2 I had suspected and yes, score. I walked along the creek by our house, no good bit I did locate 2 more on the way home. So in total there are about 5 good size bushes locally to my home that I'll be checking again in August.



Doug,

I can see mind from my kitchen window, I'll let you know when mind get ripe.


----------



## Wade E

I have just decided that with all those bushes a Elderflower wine needs to be made so Ill be collecting these this week.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> I have just decided that with all those bushes a Elderflower wine needs to be made so Ill be collecting these this week.



Well I wanted to do the same thing with the elderberries that are up at our camp but the power company came in last fall and sprayed under the electrical wires and well there went the elderberries. There are a couple popping up but it is going to be a few year before they are in abundance again.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> I can see mind from my kitchen window, I'll let you know when mind get ripe.




That sounds great, when do they usually start getting ripe. I'm looking everywhere I drive now that I know for sure what they look like. I think I may have seen some last weekend when I was out on the bike. I'll have to take the same ride this weekend if the weather is nice and check again.

It should be interesting to see what the yield is per bush that I have found so far.


----------



## ffemt128

Took a 50 mile ride on the bike today since the weather was so nice. Scored on the location of about 12-14 more elderberry bushes reasonably close. Now to remember where they were when the berries get ripe. They are easy to spot now with the flowers.


----------



## Wade E

Write down where the bushes are cause they are not easy to find later. By the time I made my mind up to collect flowers they were pretty much gone and had already turned inot baby berries. Oh well, next year for sure.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Write down where the bushes are cause they are not easy to find later. By the time I made my mind up to collect flowers they were pretty much gone and had already turned inot baby berries. Oh well, next year for sure.



I have a good idea where the larger ones are, it's the smaller ones that I'll have trouble locating again. I'll be doing that ride again soon so I'll take mental notes again. Looks like there are a whole lot of buds not opened yet on the ones around here. There are large clumps of flowers on some branches then some look like the buds just starting out still. Do the berries form where the flowers are? What's the average yield off of a plant?


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I look at others writing about having to hunt elderberries and think how blessed I must be.
Really, here in Florida, they are everywhere.


----------



## Wade E

They are everywhere here also but just spread around.


----------



## ffemt128

I drove past one of my elderberry bushes on Saturday morning. Looks as if about 15% of the berries are getting purple. I checked one of the others and those are still green. Going to have to make a trip around and check the others soon. Maybe this coming weekend.


----------



## Wade E

They are all purple here but the blackberries are finally in season. I picked about 3 lbs today. More coming soon as they ripen. Not a lot around but if you keep on top of them you can get enough for a 3 gallon batch. I did miss some as they dried up on the stalk.


----------



## Mud

Eldos are green here, and only about 1/2 size. Blackberries are green, meaning they're red.


----------



## pwrose

I started on the elderberries here less than a week ago and in the last two days have gotten over 15 lbs so far. I did figure out the trick to the freezing them to remove them from the sticks. Don't just freeze them super freeze them. Since they are so small by the time you take them out of the freezer and start working on them they are thawing out. But if you get them really frozen, the way I did it was to put some berries that were already frozen on top of the heads, then they just fall right off. I also learned that if you put them back in the freezer after you are done taking them off the heads and refreeze them that it is easier to get the little sticks that do fall off out of them. Ok thats my learning experience for today. Oh the floating of the green ones dont work very well in my opinion but I'm still playing with the idea of this so called proven technique.


----------



## ffemt128

Just took a 90 mile ride to check on the elderberries. The plant closest to me is about 50% ripe, need to start harvesting. Then next closest plant is about 75% one of the plants has been pretty much picked clean and it looks like the state mowed down the big one by the interstate. I did locate another smaller one in the same general area. One that I had spied up is pretty much picked clean by birds already. Need to check on the ones near campbells run road to see their status and stop at the ins agent to see about picking theirs.


----------



## ffemt128

Went to check on the local bushes with bags and cutter in hand. After an hour I came home with 4 grocery bags full with just what was ripe. After cleaning and desteming I ended up with 11lb 15 oz of berries. They are now in ziplocks and sitting in the freezer. 

The one bush I didn't touch because it was red berries I estimate (if the birds don't get many) I'll get 2 1/2 - 3 bags from it. The other location with just what was red I'll likely score the same amount. I figure with the rain today and warm weather this week, the berries should ripen nicely and be very juicy. 

Not hitting the new bush I located out near Bavington, if I harvest properly and wisely, I'm guessing I'll get about 36-40 lbs just from what is within 4-5 miles of my house. Now to find time this week to check and harvest.


Whooo Hoooo


----------



## Arne

I have not tried it, but have been told if you put the heads in a zip lock baggie, freeze them solid, then cut one end off the baggie and shake the bejeesus out of it. Stems should stay in the baggie and the berries fall out. Gonna be worth a try for me this year anyway, the berries in the back yard are not ripe yet but won't be long. The jelly makers aren't gonna be too happy with me this year. They have been getting the berries for a long time but am gonna use them myself this year. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128

I'll be checking one of the bushes again tomorrow after my Dr appt. I managed to get a total of 35 lbs of berries on Saturday. I'm guessing there is probably close to another 10-15 on the bush closest to the house.


----------



## gravespinner

Elderberries are included in Spagnols' kit wines for Barolo and Grand Vieux Chateau and perhaps others. They have recently changed from a fully dried pack to a moist berry pack. It gives the wines a brand new bouquet, though similar in taste.

Am waiting for some to age to see what the difference will be.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Does anyone have a photo of elderberries when they are ripe? Not sure if I've ever seen them and realized what they were.


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> Does anyone have a photo of elderberries when they are ripe? Not sure if I've ever seen them and realized what they were.



Steve,
I think I have a couple on my iphone when Doug and I were texting back and forth. I can text it to you if you want


----------



## Julie

Nevermind, I just checked I have pictures of flowers, not berries


----------



## djrockinsteve

Growing up on the farm we have purple berries alongside the driveway (1/2 mile) and throughout the woods, I don't think they were elderberries though. They didn't look like the above pictures. I'll have to google them later.

My BIL picks them but I've only seen them in jam.


----------



## ffemt128

Steve,

Check this link

http://www.oatmealjack.com/Elderberries/Elderberries.html


----------



## countrygirl

*elderberry pic?*






well, it just so happens...all this talk of elderberries and surely to goodness there are some around here in good ole' west kentucky. this is what i've found and i hope my i.d. is positive as i've already stripped off 1/2 a baggy's worth and have 4 or 5 large heads waiting for confirmation from this group. it's funny, i've just never noticed them
they're so unassuming...


----------



## pwrose

That looks to be them, keep away from the green ones, and try your best to get as many of the little stems out before you cook or ferment them. The stem leaves a nice little greenish colored glue on your bucket or carboy that is a pain in the a** to get off.


----------



## BobF

countrygirl said:


> well, it just so happens...all this talk of elderberries and surely to goodness there are some around here in good ole' west kentucky. this is what i've found and i hope my i.d. is positive as i've already stripped off 1/2 a baggy's worth and have 4 or 5 large heads waiting for confirmation from this group. it's funny, i've just never noticed them
> they're so unassuming...


 

Confirmed!!!


----------



## countrygirl

hubby says "well, they're oppossum grapes", rofl
thanks for the confirmation. i'm gonna try the idea of freezing and then shaking the berries out the bottom hole. i actually can't believe i'm doing this...


----------



## Wade E

Once you make the wine youll find yourself making it every year no matter how you have to get them off the stem. Im having a bad year here though as they are ready to pick but eithetr I havne ad the time or my back is just in no shape to do so. Today my b ack is out and I had all the time I needed after work.


----------



## countrygirl

Wade E said:


> Once you make the wine youll find yourself making it every year no matter how you have to get them off the stem. Im having a bad year here though as they are ready to pick but eithetr I havne ad the time or my back is just in no shape to do so. Today my b ack is out and I had all the time I needed after work.


my hubby's been having some bad back problems, too...u see a chiropractor?

also, btw, i found another "odd" plant while looking for these elderberries.
i'll try to get a pic and i'll check the other "what is this" plant i found while picking blackberries...some thought maybe was jack in the pulpit?


----------



## countrygirl

looks like a wild grape of some kind, but the leaf/foliage is not grape-like at all. any ideas?


----------



## Wade E

No chiro as Im to skeptical on that. I know a few who have had luck and a few who hve been ruined by them so I stad on the high wire in between yes and no. As for that plant I have no idea.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> No chiro as Im to skeptical on that. I know a few who have had luck and a few who hve been ruined by them so I stad on the high wire in between yes and no. As for that plant I have no idea.



A chiro has saved my *** several times. When they tell you, you need tio go on a maintenance program for the next 8 weeks or so and come in for treatments each week, RUN!

Just last week my wifes friend was told by a guy she went to see that she is going to have to make some life changes and he needs her AND her husband to come back in for a 2-3 hour visit and to explain whats going to have to happen going forward. Duhh it doesn't take two people to come back in for explanations of treatments and insurance. She went else where and was cured in 2 treatments.

You know those ones that advertise all the times on tv, stay away from them! Just like wines there are good ones and then there are the dry ones that make you pucker! LMAO


----------



## Wade E

except a bad wine will just leave you with a bad taste in your mouth, a bad chiro can ruin your already bad back for life with irreversible damage!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> except a bad wine will just leave you with a bad taste in your mouth, a bad chiro can ruin your already bad back for life with irreversible damage!



Totally agree!!!!!


----------



## countrygirl

Wade E said:


> except a bad wine will just leave you with a bad taste in your mouth, a bad chiro can ruin your already bad back for life with irreversible damage!


that's possible; but not likely. i've gone to a chiropractor all my life. yes, u gotta choose well, but the right one can make all the difference in ur world!


----------



## Julie

pwrose said:


> .......The stem leaves a nice little greenish colored glue on your bucket or carboy that is a pain in the a** to get off.



Rub the goo with vegetable oil and then wash. It comes right off.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Rub the goo with vegetable oil and then wash. It comes right off.




I have been told by friends that make elderberry wine every year that Baking soda will also get it off. I told them about the vegi oil. They said they were going to give it a try.


----------



## pwrose

I didn't try the oil yet because I didn't have that much and I thought that I could just get it off with a scotchbrite pad. Well that did get it off but gave me tenis elbow in the process. LOL

Next time I will use the oil and see how that works.


----------



## BobF

pwrose said:


> I didn't try the oil yet because I didn't have that much and I thought that I could just get it off with a scotchbrite pad. Well that did get it off but gave me tenis elbow in the process. LOL
> 
> Next time I will use the oil and see how that works.


 
It doesn't take much


----------



## Julie

when i use the oil, i hardly have to rub and I would be kind of leary about using a scratch pad on my primary and carboys.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> when i use the oil, i hardly have to rub and I would be kind of leary about using a scratch pad on my primary and carboys.



The oil method is effortless. A little oil then wash with dish detergent to disolve the oil. The goo is nasty though.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Wade E said:


> No chiro as Im to skeptical on that. I know a few who have had luck and a few who hve been ruined by them so I stad on the high wire in between yes and no. As for that plant I have no idea.



Yeah i am not a firm believer in chiropractic care either. I worked physical therapy for a few years and learned that chiropractors can adjust a problem but don't focus on correcting the issue at hand - strengthening the muscles to avoid this happening in the future.

I do have SI Joint issues occasionally and i get adjusted by a PT that i used to work with.

Have you thought about physical therapy?


----------



## upper

Any updates on the Pies?.......Upper


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

That green goo stuff is a nonpolar (doesnt dissolve in water) substance that is soluble in oil. No idea what it really is and none of the scientific papers seems to have looked at it to see if its something usefull, like you can make biodiesel out of it  Some ways to reduce the level in your must is to make sure your berries are really ripe, steaming also reduces the goo, dont squeeze your fermentation bag hard, using dried elderberries. If it really bothers you that much its also easy to line your primary with a polybag and ferment everything in that and just toss it out after you transfer your wine to the secondary.



Crackedcork


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

CG, if those are the berries you are picking they are way to green, its better to pick them when most of the head is ripe and there are only a few if any green ones still left on the head. Even though they berries turn color they still have to be soft to be ripe. It can be tough to figure out, we put up some pictures of ripe and unripe berries on our webage. Make sure you wash these in a bucket of cold water, the unripe ones will mostly float to the surface and the ripe ones will sink to the bottom. 

Crackedcork



countrygirl said:


> well, it just so happens...all this talk of elderberries and surely to goodness there are some around here in good ole' west kentucky. this is what i've found and i hope my i.d. is positive as i've already stripped off 1/2 a baggy's worth and have 4 or 5 large heads waiting for confirmation from this group. it's funny, i've just never noticed them
> they're so unassuming...


----------

